# If Officer Kim Potter is Guilty, Then Officer Micheal Byrd is Guilty ....!!!!



## thirteenknots (Dec 23, 2021)

You cannot have it both ways !

If Officer Micheal Byrd is innocent, then Officer Kim Potter is innocent.

Watch the videos of both altercations and YOU be the Judge !

So let me get this straight....

If an inept Officer of Color deliberately shoots an
unarmed Ex Military White Woman with a Clean record it's OK !

If a White female Officer with a clean record accidentally shoots
a 20 year old male of Color trying to flee with Gun Warrants, it's NOT OK !

Hmmmm. Got it.


Video of Ashley Babbitt shooting
WARNING - SOME GRAPHIC CONTENT - 2nd angle Ashley Babbitt shooting!! (bitchute.com)


Officer Kim Potter Body Camara footage 
New body camera footage released in Kim Potter’s murder trial l WNT - YouTube


----------

